# I need a Internet Disconnect Alarm program?



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

lately my internet has been dropping out 3-4 times a day i live my laptop on over night for download and it drops out and make me miss out on my off peak, so i need a program to my be ping to a server and alarm me to restart my router any one know of any program thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> lately my internet has been dropping out 3-4 times a day i live my laptop on over night for download and it drops out and make me miss out on my off peak, so i need a program to my be ping to a server and alarm me to restart my router any one know of any program thanks.



You know what, mine has started that latly when i leave my PC on all night to torrent. Its like when im under heavy DL or UL the router resets itself  

It maybe the internet company throttling you


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

mine drop in the day some time when its not even in use it really piss's me off lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> mine drop in the day some time when its not even in use it really piss's me off lol



oh  that sucks! maybe the internet company doing work on it?


----------



## Black Panther (May 20, 2010)

Shouldn't the router automatically reconnect? Mine does... it's always been like that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Shouldn't the router automatically reconnect? Mine does... it's always been like that.



Yea mine as well. I have a Motorola Surfboard SB5120 and i love it. they gave me some off brand cable modem with wirless in it when i was deployed to iraq and my wife hated it so when i got home i ordered this cable modem of the egg and i have had no problems out of it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

mine doesn't wish it did i need to unplug it so it reconnects i found this program to bad the sounds wouldn't wake me up lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Order this one if you have cable internet.

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=7047823

http://www.buy.com/prod/motorola-sb5120-surfboard-cable-modem/q/listingid/52459195/loc/101/209031353.html


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

i need a wireless one and i don't have the money to get one


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> i need a wireless one and i don't have the money to get one



You can get a router thats wireless or do you want it all in one?

I have that modem and a WRT54G (DD-WRT Firmware) paired together and i dont have ANY problems unless the internet company is doing work or they throttle me


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 20, 2010)

honestly bro it sounds like your router is taking a massive crap on you,i have an extra WRT54G2 pay shipping its yours


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 21, 2010)

thanks for the offer man but im sure it the company im with i've had this router for 2 years and never had 1 problem with it then i change over company bang drop out up the coozoo some time there not bad when im on caped speed i dont get any all.


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2010)

What do you have adsl? 2+ cable?


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 21, 2010)

Adsl 2+


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2010)

You might have a problem with ya isp i had numerous dropouts last year ended up going on stability profile now i rarely have drop outs.


----------



## maxerism (Dec 5, 2011)

*Download NetSensor*

You can set the sound.wav to warning you when your internet disconnected. you also can execute program or batch to reconnect your internet automatically but you need to write cmd coding yourself. cheer~ 

http://sites.google.com/site/venussoftrusia/dnload/NetSNSOR.rar


----------



## IlluminAce (Dec 6, 2011)

First things first. Contact your ISP! In my experience, they always try to resolve issues like this, as they know you'll just take your business elsewhere if they don't. Typically it's just your router - overheating, or buggy firmware, or whatever else - all the usual causes. If your ISP supplied you with a router they will send you a new one. If you've tested other new routers are are certain it's not router related, either get them to sort it out, or switch provider. 

As a temporary solution in the interim whilst that's being resolved, I'd just write a little script, e.g. something like this (untested):


```
#!/bin/bash
SITE="google.com"
ALARM="/path/to/alarm_sound.flac"
WAIT_SECS=60
while [[ 1 -eq 1 ]] ; do
  NET_UP=2
  while [[ $NET_UP -gt 0 ]] ; do
    ping -c 1 "$SITE"
    if [[ $? -ne 0 ]] ; then
      NET_UP=`expr $NET_UP - 1`
    else
      NET_UP=2
    fi
    sleep 60
  done
  echo "Internet is DOWN"
  cvlc --repeat "$ALARM" &>/dev/null &
  # Press any key to stop alarm and continue monitoring
  read $clear_alarm
  kill $( ps -o pid,cmd | grep "$ALARM" | grep -v grep | awk '{ print $1 }' )
done
```

You'd definitely want to tidy that up though, and you may want to think about what URL to ping - I'm not sure what Google's T&Cs say about automated pings every x seconds against its servers. 

In case you're only running Windows boxes, it shouldn't be hard to port the basic principle of the above to whatever scripting langs Windows supports. Heck, you could even install Cygwin.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 6, 2011)

No one said replace your filter, I had drop outs for a week or so replaced my filter and it was all good.


----------

